# Dallas



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

For April. Tail-type currently unknown.

Edit- Sorry for the huge pic. =.=


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

omg! thats gorgeous! thats got my vote :O hahaha


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol thank you!


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha,I love that"What u lookin' at?"face.good picture.


----------

